# Trans Atlantic Crossing With Animals



## Davi (May 14, 2012)

We're moving from the US to Europe, actually Catalonia. Living in the States for a few years I've acquired 2 dogs and 5 cats - all ex strays. I know that we could take the Queen Mary II from NYC to Southampton as they have kennels. But it would be great if we could get closer to our eventual destination in Catalonia. Has anyone experience of trans Atlantic crossings with animals? I'd like to make the trip as quickly as possible without stressing the animals - or my super tolerant husband. Thanks.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Your pets would be pampered on the 6-7 day trip from NYC to Southampton, but you would only see the dogs 'out of their cages' a few times a day,to be cuddled on the 'poop deck,
Then they would be locked up in smaller cages each night, the cats would probably have to stay caged up for the duration of the trip, for their safety.
Then you would have to get them 'caged again' to be transported from Southampton to Catalonia, which could take a while as you would have to get them to one of the London airports, to an airline which will fly pets.
It may be worth your while contacting animal transporter companies, I should imagine you could alternately fly you pets, one flight to Europe and the next day to Barcelona, which would probably be the nearest airport in Catalonia, your pets trip would only be 2 days.
Last year we transported our dog from Hk to Spain, he flew HK to Amsterdam (14hrs flight), then kept overnight at Schipol (SCHIPOL AIRPORT HAS A PETS HOTEL), which you can google online, it is very nice, pets are taken out of their transport cages and in the case of your dogs, taken for a walk. A vet is present there for any problems. Next day after a rest, he was flown from Amsterdam to Madrid, then flown to Alicante, he was collected at Alicante by the pet transporters here in Spain then brought by van to our house. Our dog had 3 days travelling, mostly in his transport cage, due to the distance from HK to Spain, he was a little 'jet lagged' when he finally arrived, but has settled down well. 
We had to use KLM to fly our dog, they had the correct conditions for pets in the hold. A lot of airlines have a summer embargo (May to September) on flying pets long distance, due to the heat.


----------



## Davi (May 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the info. The reason I chose a sea trip was for the dogs - both are elderly. One is 19 one is 10......also two of my cats are still extremely timid...actually make that nuts.....they were all ferals at one time, and I was thinking once I get the cats into their cat kennels I can just leave them in situ until we arrive in Catalonia. I will check out KLM - thank you for that information. I brought my cat to the US from the UK years ago and was horrified that the airline left him on the tarmac for ages surrounded by jet noise, and, in fact, told me at one time, "we are unable to locate the kennel". 
Thanks again. All info much appreciated.



fergie said:


> Your pets would be pampered on the 6-7 day trip from NYC to Southampton, but you would only see the dogs 'out of their cages' a few times a day,to be cuddled on the 'poop deck,
> Then they would be locked up in smaller cages each night, the cats would probably have to stay caged up for the duration of the trip, for their safety.
> Then you would have to get them 'caged again' to be transported from Southampton to Catalonia, which could take a while as you would have to get them to one of the London airports, to an airline which will fly pets.
> It may be worth your while contacting animal transporter companies, I should imagine you could alternately fly you pets, one flight to Europe and the next day to Barcelona, which would probably be the nearest airport in Catalonia, your pets trip would only be 2 days.
> ...


----------

